# Horrendous Dog Flatulence



## SleepyHound (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm an owner of a 2 year old Basset Hound. She's on a grain-free food (Innova EVO) and is fed 2x a day. She's in good health otherwise. As long as we have had her, she's always had horrendous dog farts! We initially started her on Castor & Pollux organic dog food, then changed to Wellness. Both gave her horrible gas on a daily basis. She's been on EVO for maybe 6 or 8 months? 

The gas issue improved initially and it has only been in the last month that it has become a daily issue again. She doesn't really get any treats other than the occasional carrot, lick of peanut butter, or ice cube. We initially blamed the vegetarian dog biscuits we give our other dog (who is in liver failure). But even without the dog biscuits, Tilly's gas is an ongoing issue. 

The other brands of dog food though good in quality, also gave Tilly the runs. Her stools were "soft-serve" like. EVO has firmed them up, so I have no issues with that. Is it time to try something else? Does anyone else have this problem? 

She's not my first Basset, so I know they can be a gassy breed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried a raw diet yet? that might help her digestion and make her less gassy


----------



## SleepyHound (Jan 1, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Have you tried a raw diet yet? that might help her digestion and make her less gassy


I'm learning about it and considering it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SleepyHound said:


> I'm learning about it and considering it.


This is the right place to learn about it. And I highly recommend it, not only will you notice an improvement in flatulence, but also a huge improvement in dental health, coat and skin health, and overall performance.

As far as my opinion on the matter, most of the time veggies are to blame for gas. I would cut out all veggies at this point to see if it gets better. I would even cut out the peanut butter. Give an all animal protein source treat, like dehydrated liver or something to replace the veggie stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

SleepyHound said:


> She's not my first Basset, so I know they can be a gassy breed.


Really? Are some breeds gassier than others? (are some people gassier than others? men more than women?) :biggrin:

My Lab farts occasionally but then so do I :redface: and I think nothing of it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There are definitely some breeds that are more gassy than others and I'd say the bull breeds coming from the bulldog is one of them. My bull terriers were horribly stinky on a kibble diet and my female never solid. Since I've switched to a raw diet over a year ago the stinky gas is gone except when they have sardines and eggs mixed together.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

brachycephalic dogs are prone to gas because of their smushed in face, they tend to gulp in a lot more air when eating, I have a friend with an english bulldog who always comes over and sits under the dinner table and passes clouds of naseous gas.. :biggrin: she thinks it adds to his charm in addition to his snoring and occasional drooling. 

Hope raw works for you, for now you can dry adding an enzyme/probiotic supplement, Prozyme is a good brand, which is an enzyme powder thats sprinkled on food, though I reccomend mixing it with a couple tablespoons of plain yogurt which helps to coat the kibble, plus yogurt has natural probiotics which also help with digestive issues.

they have a try it free offer on their site, but I think you have to pay for shipping, still its a decent size bottle
http://www.prozymeproducts.com/Free-Sample_p_12.html


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, I agree. i'd try and switch to raw. In the meantime, here are some natural remedies for relieving doggie gas; 

feed him smaller meals. eating too much/too fast can cause him to swallow excess oxygen causing gas.

try providing him with a little bit of yogurt (about a tablespoon or so). This has been proven to relieve digestion problems in humans and pets.

also, here is a website where you can find some natural commercial supplements for this purpose;

Dog Flatulence - A Natural Solution

Hope this helps:smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yes, I agree. i'd try and switch to raw. In the meantime, here are some natural remedies for relieving doggie gas;
> 
> feed him smaller meals. eating too much/too fast can cause him to swallow excess oxygen causing gas.
> 
> ...


I did a brief Google on the ingredients. Did you know that this product contains Nux Vom AKA Nux Vomica which is poisonous?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> I did a brief Google on the ingredients. Did you know that this product contains Nux Vom AKA Nux Vomica which is poisonous?


The natural solution product? gee, i had no idea. thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> I did a brief Google on the ingredients. Did you know that this product contains Nux Vom AKA Nux Vomica which is poisonous?


Not if used in a homeopathic remedy. Like Cures like, so the diluted tincture of nux vomica cures the symptoms of ingesting pure nux vomica. At a 30C it's very diluted so it will cause absolutely no negative effects if the body cannot utilize it.



****No snake oil comments please...****


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MandyPug said:


> Not if used in a homeopathic remedy. Like Cures like, so the diluted tincture of nux vomica cures the symptoms of ingesting pure nux vomica. At a 30C it's very diluted so it will cause absolutely no negative effects if the body cannot utilize it.


With all due respect, that makes no sense. If you are being poisoned by a particular chemical, ingesting MORE of it will NOT make you better! 

The "like cures like" theory, while popular with homeopaths, has yet to be clinically proven.

Pax,


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> With all due respect, that makes no sense. If you are being poisoned by a particular chemical, ingesting MORE of it will NOT make you better!
> 
> The "like cures like" theory, while popular with homeopaths, has yet to be clinically proven.
> 
> Pax,


Don't knock it unless you've tried it...

That's all i've got to say.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

MandyPug said:


> Don't knock it unless you've tried it...
> 
> That's all i've got to say.


Thats all anyone who believes in homeopathy can say. They have nothing else to add to their argument. Its a lot like voodoo and which doctors. Don't knock it until youve tried it. :smile:

*ETA: * You are right that it does no harm but thats because it does nothing at all either good or bad.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Thats all anyone who believes in homeopathy can say. They have nothing else to add to their argument. Its a lot like voodoo and which doctors. Don't knock it until youve tried it. :smile:
> 
> *ETA: * You are right that it does no harm but thats because it does nothing at all either good or bad.


You're right i don't have scientific studies because the pharmaceuticals are trying to push homeopathy down and there essentially is no one to fund these expensive studies. But i have many many dog and cat clients that have used various remedies through our homeopath. Dogs and cats do not have the placebo effect, so bring in a dog diagnosed with urinary incontinence which the vet want to put on hormones or other drugs but instead of putting them on the drug the owner puts the dog on a homeopathic combination remedy such as Leaks no More by Homeopet (Plantago Major 6c&30c, Gelsemium Sempervirens 6c&30c, Cantharis 6c&30c, Causticum 6c&30c, Alumina 6c&30c in 20% USP alc. in purified water) and the problem is solved no more symptoms, then when taken off the remedy the symptoms come back. What does this explain? Was it a fluke? Nothing else was changed with the dog as far as environment, food, exercise, routine etc. 

Really it still needs to be considered as an option, you cannot discount it until you've worked with it. Especially until you've worked with it using clients that aren't subject to placebo effect such as children or pets.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

A couple of things. Explain to me how it's better than witchcraft. I have seen the same claims made about it. 

The other thing is that of course there is placebo effect in dogs. A good example: I had a Golden with bad hips. We started giving her glucosimine and my wife said several weeks later that SHE THOUGHT the dog was better. The dog wasn't but my wife was sure she could see an improvement. 

Another thing: about 35% of all ailments will go away on its on in time. It's the immune system at work. That is what keeps homeopathy alive ... animals getting well on their own. Most times people think the last thing they did to the animal caused the "problem" to go away. Actually it would have gone away if they did nothing. Thats about the cure rate of homeopathy ... 35%.

Most times the doses of the homeopathy "remedies" are so diluted and so small that the supposed chemical that wll cure will not even be contained in the dose.


----------

